# Live Football



## carollufc (Jan 9, 2010)

Is there a lot of live football on television in Cape Town? I dont really mean the Premiership so much but more the lower leagues like Div 1 ie Leeds? Just wondering if Leeds are ever shown on telly in South Africa?


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

carollufc said:


> Is there a lot of live football on television in Cape Town? I dont really mean the Premiership so much but more the lower leagues like Div 1 ie Leeds? Just wondering if Leeds are ever shown on telly in South Africa?


Dstv provides:
Premier League, Championship, Fa Cup, Carling Cup, Champions League, Europa League, La Liga, Portuguese League, Italian League, Bundesliga and various African Leagues ... They might show Div 1 games from time to time depending on when the game is, else you can always get internet tv!


----------



## carollufc (Jan 9, 2010)

mman said:


> Dstv provides:
> Premier League, Championship, Fa Cup, Carling Cup, Champions League, Europa League, La Liga, Portuguese League, Italian League, Bundesliga and various African Leagues ... They might show Div 1 games from time to time depending on when the game is, else you can always get internet tv!


WOW BRILLIANT..........I might want to live there forever if thats the case lol anyways off to get ready for my flight now thanks so much for the info


----------

